# What colour is this kitten?



## sarah123456789 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hiya
Flake has had a snow kitten in her new litter and i thought it would be a seal lynx like her but iv read that the seal lynx are born completely white, whereas this kitten has creamy spots allready, so what colour is this kitten?

Iv attached a picture for you to look at
Thanks for your replys in advance 
xxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

As far as I am aware (and I'm sure others will correct me) seal is dark brown and lynx is US speak for tabby. It is cats that are points that are born white like Birmans and Siamese etc. I don't know the official terms for bengals but I expect this little girl is a snow spotted. TB do you know?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww im not sure, but i do know its gorgeous,


----------



## sarah123456789 (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks for your reply,
I didnt know that lol, 
whats a seal minx then? 
if seal lynx means dark brown tabby what does seal minx mean? 

When i register this kitten do i just put snow spotted or seal lynx spotted?
x


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh it looks like one of the creme ones I seen yesterday. I will attempt to find the thread and bump it up for you.


----------



## sarah123456789 (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks mellowma


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

You could ask on here Bengal Cat Forums :: Index alot of established bengal breeders are members, they should be able to help.


----------



## sarah123456789 (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks Saikou ill go on there now


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

sarah123456789 said:


> Hiya
> Flake has had a snow kitten in her new litter and i thought it would be a seal lynx like her but iv read that the seal lynx are born completely white, whereas this kitten has creamy spots allready, so what colour is this kitten?
> 
> Iv attached a picture for you to look at
> ...


Blue eyed snows ( Seal lynx ) are not always born pure white my Crystal was born with her spots in full glory if it had not of been a blue eyed snow to blue eyed snow mating we would have put money on her being an AOC snow.

The best way to tell is when they open their eyes red eyes blue eyed snow blue eyes a seal sepia or seal mink x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

DiamondDust said:


> Blue eyed snows ( Seal lynx ) are not always born pure white my Crystal was born with her spots in full glory if it had not of been a blue eyed snow to blue eyed snow mating we would have put money on her being an AOC snow.
> 
> The best way to tell is when they open their eyes red eyes blue eyed snow blue eyes a seal sepia or seal mink x


Sounds like all the names are different to what I know - ignore me and go with those that know cos they breed bengals.


----------



## sarah123456789 (Mar 12, 2009)

DiamondDust said:


> Blue eyed snows ( Seal lynx ) are not always born pure white my Crystal was born with her spots in full glory if it had not of been a blue eyed snow to blue eyed snow mating we would have put money on her being an AOC snow.
> 
> The best way to tell is when they open their eyes red eyes blue eyed snow blue eyes a seal sepia or seal mink x


Thanks for your reply
So when its eyes open and if they are blue I register it just as a blue eyed snow spotted?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I thought all kittens were born with blue eyes - never heard of red eyes! 

Liz


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Did you see Elmstars Bengals ?

Very cute. I would like 4.


----------



## turrett (Feb 3, 2008)

its a mink ..
snow spotted kittens ARE born white and dvelop their points first..
nose leather goes brown then tailanfd tips of the ears . tail darkens and finally the get there spots which darken as the grow,..

Minks on the other hand have a slightly creamer coat and are born complete with spots whhich go a fawn to light brown colour.

would attach photos but don't know how to on this site.
congratulations on the litter.

all the best 
Lesley


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

spid said:


> Sounds like all the names are different to what I know - ignore me and go with those that know cos they breed bengals.


Sorry Spid seal lynx and seal mink and seal sepia is the TICA colours for a snow. in the GCCF they are classed as Blue eyed snows or Any other colour snows AOC normally they have green eyes.


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

sarah123456789 said:


> Thanks for your reply
> So when its eyes open and if they are blue I register it just as a blue eyed snow spotted?


If when he/she opens their eyes they are red he/she is a blue eyed snow if when he/she opens her eyes and they are blue he/she is a AOC snow or mink or sepia.


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

turrett said:


> its a mink ..
> snow spotted kittens ARE born white and dvelop their points first..
> nose leather goes brown then tailanfd tips of the ears . tail darkens and finally the get there spots which darken as the grow,..
> 
> ...


Lesley I am sorry but you are wrong Blue eyed snows are normally born pure white but not always the case as you can see in the picture below 2 kittens both are blue eye'd snows they are from a blue eyed snow to blue eyed snow mating.


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

lizward said:


> I thought all kittens were born with blue eyes - never heard of red eyes!
> 
> Liz


A blue eyed snow marble female with the slight red tinge to her eyes. and no the flash is not on!


----------



## sarah123456789 (Mar 12, 2009)

right iv looked on a few websites and 
seal minx have an off white background, 
seal lynx have a deffinate white background and are mainly born white, with their markings developing and getting darker as they get older and 
seal sepia have very dark markings darker then the minx and lynx, 
having read this i would say my kitten is a seal minx but mum is a seal lynx so is this possible? lol I dont want to be guessing and getting it wrong.
Thankyou every one for your replys
x


----------



## sarah123456789 (Mar 12, 2009)

DiamondDust said:


> A blue eyed snow marble female with the slight red tinge to her eyes. and no the flash is not on!


Ahh i see what you meen with the red tinge, so shes a blue eyed snow (seal lynx) and when their eyes are blue when they open them they are sepia or mink.


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

sarah123456789 said:


> Ahh i see what you meen with the red tinge, so shes a blue eyed snow (seal lynx) and when their eyes are blue when they open them they are sepia or mink.


again a blue eyed snow marble @ 4 weeks








here she is at 6 weeks in direct sunlight








no direct sunlight


----------



## sarah123456789 (Mar 12, 2009)

aww shes gorgeous
was she born completely white then or did she have her markings?


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

sarah123456789 said:


> aww shes gorgeous
> was she born completely white then or did she have her markings?


she was born pure white pictures from birth till now 
Birth








4 days








6 days








9 days








3 weeks








4 weeks 








5 weeks








6 weeks


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

My goodness this thread needs "Cute Kitten Alert".

They are all lovely.


----------



## LucyCat (Apr 5, 2009)

I have heard that two brown parents carrying seal lynx can produce seal lynx kittens with 'ghost' markings.

I have never heard of or seen a seal lynx kitten with red eyes either, only an albino

Sarah, your kitten is a seal mink


----------



## sarah123456789 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you every one! 
Are you sure 100% that my kitten is a seal mink? lol so where it says colour on the litter registration sheet i put seal mink?
I also think that this kitten is a seal mink as too many people have said that seal lynx are born completely white. 
x


----------



## LucyCat (Apr 5, 2009)

The Mum can produce minks. A seal mink inherits one copy of the Siamese gene (cs) and one copy of the Burmese gene (cb).

Minks can have aqua or green eyes, and they are born with visible markings from a pale seal mink to a dark seal mink colour.

The GCCF breed number is 76a 30 for an AOC-eyed snow spotted Bengal.

I'm not 100% sure, but the kitten looks like a seal mink to me


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

It all depends on whether your brown boy carries lynx (cs) or mink (cb).
He can only carry one.
If he has produced lynx in the past then this kitten is definitely a lynx and if he has produced mink to a lynx girl in the past then the kitten will be a mink.

If he hasn't produced any other snow kittens you could get him DNA tested and that would give you an answer.


----------



## sarah123456789 (Mar 12, 2009)

iv been on bengal pedigrees.com and it says that my studs mum is a mink and his great grandma is a mink, so does this mean that the kitten is deffinatly seal mink?

Thankyou all so much for your replys youve been so helpful 
x


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> Re: What colour is this kitten?
> iv been on bengal pedigrees.com and it says that my studs mum is a mink and his great grandma is a mink, so does this mean that the kitten is deffinatly seal mink?


No.
Mink is cscb.
His mother was cscb, he could carry either.
Your stud will either carry cs *or* cb and depending on which one he carries will as I said previously give you either a lynx or a mink.


----------



## sarah123456789 (Mar 12, 2009)

ok thank you


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mellowma said:


> My goodness this thread needs "Cute Kitten Alert".
> 
> They are all lovely.


ha ha yes i know, im on the look out for another kitty, and so far have fallen in love with loads, :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

OK! I havent read any other posts so sorry if already been said!

Blue eyed seal lynx are said to be born pure white BUT my 2 lil ones were born slighty coloured (Not as dark as yours) But both develpoed slowy after and were both blue eyed seal lynx / snows!! 

Their eyes change around 8weeks+ so you still have time to see what they turn out like before reg'ing them!

Mink & Sepia are darker, both can have gold & Green eyes, Sepia should have Gold ideally & are born the darkest, only seal lynx can have Blue eyes..........

confusing enough?! :laugh: 

Patterns & Colours - FrostyMoon Breeders of Top Quality Excellent Pedigree Bengal Kittens


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

That's a really informative page TB - green blob if it will let me.


----------



## bengalbabe (Jun 9, 2009)

sarah123456789 said:


> right iv looked on a few websites and
> seal minx have an off white background,
> seal lynx have a deffinate white background and are mainly born white, with their markings developing and getting darker as they get older and
> seal sepia have very dark markings darker then the minx and lynx,
> ...


Yes it's probably a seal Mink (not minx), since mom is a seal lynx point, she can have a mink if she's bred with as seal sepia carrier. Mink is a snow that carries one copy of the seal lynx point gene and one copy of the seal sepia gene. Neither is a dominant gene so they combine to form mink. Minks usually have aqua eyes at maturity but not all do.

It would be impossible for this kitten to be a seal sepia so you can rule that out at least.


----------



## turrett (Feb 3, 2008)

like I said in all 14 years of breeding I have found that snows are born white .. yes if you take a camera and photograph them you might be able to see shadow markings..

Only true way to tell is to wait and see what eye color they have ..
Snow are blue eyed.
minks have aqua / to green eyes.


----------



## sarah123456789 (Mar 12, 2009)

ok thanks every one
Ill just wait to see what colour her eyes are


----------

